# help with reloading BBB steel



## merlin (Jul 7, 2004)

I am new to reloading and I am looking for a little help in what to do next. I tried RSIs recipe 74 (Rem 3", 35 gr Allian Steel, 1 1/4 oz). I only Chrony'd it and already ran into a snag. I am not too fond of the pinholes in the wads. Here is where I need some help. Do I: 1) Ignore the pinholes and move on to patterning, knowing full well I am going to wear out my gun (Browning Gold 3" 12 gauge). 2) Buy an extended choke tube that can be replaced when it wears out. 3) Use Mylar wraps. 4) give up on SAM1 wads and find a thicker wad. Any input would be much appreciated. The purpose of this load is for extended range (bluebird day) snow geese and possibly honkers.

Thanks
Barry


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I have reloaded using RSI wads for 5 years now....I am using #75.

The wads have pinholes and it hasn't affected the barrel.No scratches.

No one I know who reloads RSI has had barrel scratches.


----------

